# Couple devastated after clumsy IVF clinic destroys entire supply of eggs..



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2064757/Couple-devastated-blundering-experts-destroy-IVF-eggs-day-donated.html

/links


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

this is dam right disgusting   how awful for the family to have to go through this   i'd sue them big time  .

                                  lv marie 76xxxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is heart breaking


----------

